# dr Dadirrians zoolak bottle for sale for the right price



## Graciebug5507 (May 25, 2010)

anyone interested in this soda/med  pretty rare aqua  
 crown top great condition many bubbles


----------



## RED Matthews (May 25, 2010)

Hi, and here again, we will need three pictures to tell us if we should be interested.  My interest in old bottles is to look for the different marks telling me how they were made.
 RED Matthews


----------



## Graciebug5507 (May 26, 2010)

oh hi red this is a bottle site right  ha ha  ha  i love your comments.


----------



## Graciebug5507 (May 26, 2010)

bottom


----------



## Graciebug5507 (May 26, 2010)

reverse side


----------

